

16-bit Intel 8088 chip by Charles Bukowski - luciferous
http://bukowski.net/forum/index.php?threads/16-bit-intel-8088-chip.2791/

======
dguaraglia
I guess at some point I'll just publish my notebook of notes on architecture
and todo lists as 'modern poetry'. I'm bound to get a Nobel prize for it.

